

The iPhone 5 has reportedly been jailbroken - superchink
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09/22/the-iphone-5-already-jailbroken/

======
bobbles
Since I decided not to upgrade to iOS6.0 until the maps thing is sorted out,
I've been playing around with Cydia today.

For people that might be interested in what you can do (maybe haven't
jailbroken before...) here's what I did.

1) Download Absinthe 2.0.4 for windows.

2) Run the the .exe

3) Click jailbreak

They recommend clearing your phone to increase the speed but it only took me 5
minutes (without removing anything). Once completed, it will add the 'Cydia'
app to your screen, which you can use to download other apps & utilities.

Now onto the interesting part.. the apps I've installed today, and what they
can do for the phone (all are free):

1) f.lux: Just like flux for the desktop, this will modify the temperature
settings of the screen to adjust according to your timezone, being much easier
on the eyes at night.

2) IconRenamer: Rename any icons. I like this because I can take something
like 'Samsung TV Remote' which looks like 'Sams...ote' on my phone and change
it to "TV Remote"

3) BrowserChanger: This allows me to install Google Chrome as my browser, and
open all URLs by default in Chrome instead of safari (So I get all my synced
bookmarks, etc. Opening a link from another app like Alien Blue, will use
chrome instead of safari, as well as 'home screen' shortcuts)

4) ColoredKnob: Allows you to change the 'scroll to unlock' icon colour and
size.

5) MissionBoard: Triple-Home-Click will open a MissionControl style
background-app selector which shows screenshots of the apps in their current
state on a nice background.

6) Torch: Adds a nice little icon next to the clock on the lock screen to
enable flashlight torch.

7) Weather Icon: Causes the 'Weather' app to display the actual weather with
icon and temperature. Runs based on the first weather screen, which can be set
to 'local weather'.

8) Zeppelin: Customise the carrier logo. You can choose from things like the
apple icon and countless others, which I like instead of having a giant "YES
OPTUS" on my screen.

9) Adblock: Blocks ads.

10) SBSettings: Allows me to swipe my status bar to quickly toggle options
like 3G / Wifi / Brightness. etc. You can also download themes to make this
look more like a iOS native application.

11) NoNewsIsGoodNews: Disables the Newsstand icon which I have NEVER used in
iOS.

12) Springflash: Enables me to double-tap the power button for a torch.. Not
really necessary but I like it.

13) YTOpener: Automatically opens any youtube links in the new Google YouTube
app. Works awesomely well.

14) LSMusicGestures: Adds swipe gestures for music controls to my lock screen.
I love this as I dont have ipod controls on my car stereo. It allows me to do
things like swipe to skip song, or double-tap to pause/resume a song. This is
awesome as it means I no longer have to look at the phone, or try hitting the
tiny buttons on the screen while driving.

Doing all of this took about 30 minutes, doesn't do anything to make my phone
look 'tacky', and had no issues at all.

Can't believe I havn't been doing this since the day I got my 4S. I had
previously tried using some of these apps on my 3G but it was pretty slow.
Everything is nice and slick on the 4S though.

~~~
noblethrasher
How's the battery life? The FUD (?) around that is pretty much the only thing
keeping me from jailbreaking.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Huh? No offense but just jailbreaking your phone and then using it the same as
always is going to have ZERO effect on your phone. If you use it with weird
apps or have an animated homescreen background, yeah, you're going to see a
battery hit. Just like if you install an app that streams music over 3g all
day (regardless of whether or not you've jailbroken).

~~~
noblethrasher
No offense taken.

I think it should be pretty clear that by "jailbreaking" I'm also referring to
installing and using non-App store apps (what's the point otherwise?). I'm
particularly concerned with the affect of running many apps that are using
undocumented/unsanctioned apis (such as with the app that updates the weather
icon). iOS has a bunch of restrictions to prevent apps from _astonishingly_
degrading performance of the system (e.g. the API discourages or prevents apps
from running _invisibly_ in the background)

------
daeken
I'm surprised that anyone doubts what chpwn posts, even if it is remarkably
quick. After all, he's been doing this stuff for years and is quite well known
for his jailbreak work; I'm sure he's spent the better part of 2 or 3 months
working on a nice iOS6 hack to make this happen.

(Disclaimer: He's been a friend of mine for years, so I can't say I'm not a
bit biased)

~~~
bmeckel
No I think most people trust him, he's done a lot of great work in the past.
I'm just wondering if he held on to an A5 exploit and it turned out to be
identical on the A6 set. If that's the case then it could make for a quicker
turnaround for 4s and 5 jailbreaks.

------
malkia
One thing that jailbroken device allows is jitting - for example luajit can
run at full speed there, and possibly v8 and others.

------
guelo
I tend to think that Apple, and Android manufacturers for that matter, aren't
really interested in full lockdown. Jailbreaking is a selling point for a good
sized fraction of the market.

~~~
mikeash
If that were the case, why wouldn't they make it easier?

~~~
joshryandavis
They don't trust Cydia, which is understandable.

~~~
mikeash
That's completely contrary to the idea that Apple is deliberately letting
people circumvent the lockdown, though.

------
DigitalSea
This isn't that hard to believer, chpwn is incredibly talented and to be fair
iOS 6 has been available in beta form for quite some time now (enough to work
out how to potentially jailbreak it).

~~~
josso
It's interesting to see whether it is an A5(X)-exploit that works on the A6
too, or if it's a iOS6 (perhaps iOS5) userland exploit.

------
FootballMuse
I'm not upgrading my i4S to the i5 until the jailbreak is available. Hope to
see it soon.

